# Severed feet washing up on the beaches



## Warrigal (Feb 11, 2016)

What on earth is going on over there?



> *Severed feet - still inside shoes - keep mysteriously washing up in US, Canada*
> 
> Date                February 12, 2016
> *Yanan Wang*
> ...



Yes, it is very hard not to wonder.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 11, 2016)

I hadn't heard about this.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes, it has been happening for awhile.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 11, 2016)

Didn't even have to read story to know this was in the northwest. Serial killer on the lose or smugglers trying to dispose of bodies at sea? Drifting/washing up from cartel body dump in south America/Mexico?


----------



## Arachne (Feb 11, 2016)

Most of the remains that are identified are of suicides.. No conspiracies or alien happenings..


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 11, 2016)

And it ought to be easy to tell if the feet were naturally separated, like by decay, versus severed.  I take severed to mean cut off.  I doubt the latter is the case, but who knows until they release the info. 

Wow, what  a topic. layful:


----------



## Manatee (Feb 11, 2016)

Creepy.


----------



## Linda (Feb 11, 2016)

I know someone who was doing a movie about 3 years ago and planned to do a lot of the work for it near a beach in Mexico (I forget which one) and because of hands and feet (I didn't hear anything about shoes) washing up on the beach they decided to do it in Houston.  They said it was from drug cartels which made sense to me.


----------



## chic (Feb 12, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> And it ought to be easy to tell if the feet were naturally separated, like by decay, versus severed. I take severed to mean cut off. I doubt the latter is the case, but who knows until they release the info.
> 
> Wow, what a topic. layful:



Yeah, these are my thoughts too. What do forensics reveal about *how* these feet were detached from the body?? It would tell us alot about the hows and whys of the case.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 12, 2016)

But why so many right feet and designer shoes? 
That doesn't speak to me of suicide.


----------



## chic (Feb 13, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> But why so many right feet and designer shoes?
> That doesn't speak to me of suicide.




I don't know. Wealthy people get depressed too. But the Pacific northwest was the home base of serial killers Ted Bundy and Gary Ridgeway so serial killer leaps out at me as a possiblity. Now law enforcement needs to find the person with a freezer full of the matching feet to those already found. I'll bet it exists.


----------



## IKE (Feb 13, 2016)

Being somewhat of a closet sleuth I think I can help the cops figure this out.

All they need to do is start looking for a guy missing his left foot that has a closet full of spiffy left shoes and plenty of single socks in his drawer.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 14, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> But why so many right feet and designer shoes?
> That doesn't speak to me of suicide.



They spent all their money on designer shoes, had to declare bankruptcy and their credit card was cancelled. Could be.

But yes, suicide?, Why not a torso in a leather jacket, or an arm in a sleeve or a leg in a pant leg? Usable DNA left to match to possible victims?


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> They spent all their money on designer shoes, had to declare bankruptcy and their credit card was cancelled. Could be.
> 
> But yes, suicide?, Why not a torso in a leather jacket, or an arm in a sleeve or a leg in a pant leg? Usable DNA left to match to possible victims?



A foot is usable DNA.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 15, 2016)

When you think of all the reasons that a body ends up in the sea, it's perhaps not so surprising really, suicides, airline disasters, boats that capsize etc.Shoes often wash up on beaches ( usually without a foot though!)


----------



## oakapple (Feb 15, 2016)

Sharks and other fish eat bodies but would reject a foot in a boot.


----------



## chic (Feb 16, 2016)

oakapple said:


> Sharks and other fish eat bodies but would reject a foot in a boot.



I don't know. Maybe small fish but a shark?? I saw Jaws and that shark could and would eat anything including a boot with a foot in it. Just a snack for them. This is why I lean towards foul play.


----------

